# Let's see catch/hog/bully breed dogs!!!



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 18, 2010)

This is Gauge. Bully Boxer! Will slam an Oinker but is just a puppy when not in the woods! Post pics of ya'll's guys and gals!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome looking dog!!  Looks like he rules the roost too!


----------



## hevishot (Feb 18, 2010)

pretty dog...any pics with him on a hog??


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 19, 2010)

only a blurred video that looks like heck


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 20, 2010)

i guess there aren't anymore


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice looking dog!  Never been hog hunting, but my big male, Doc caught a 350lb domestic by the ear, and it was the first time he had ever laid eyes on one.  My nephew's hog got out of his pen one evening.  We didn't know know the hog had escaped until my dog saw it and made a bee line right to it.  He caught that hog and held it by the ear til we could get there.  The hog was real anxious to get back to his own pen afterwards.  He even ran right to the gate and waited for us to open it for him.  He went in with no problems and needless to say, hasn't gotten out since.

Here's a couple shots of my mutts...

Here's Doc...






Hunter...





Red Dog...


----------



## davidb1985 (Mar 16, 2010)

Heres some pics of my blue...he is now 6 months the pictures were taken at the age of 2 1/2 months, 4 months and the current 6 months...


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 16, 2010)

He's not old enough to wrestle a pig yet........and so cute I don't know if I want him in the woods.


----------



## bama0389 (Apr 9, 2010)

my bully male diesal at 8 months





female pit bama at 1 year


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 12, 2010)

Slammed the trash out of the first one I showed him.


----------



## Fatz (Apr 14, 2010)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## harjoshuaper (Apr 18, 2010)

Persia, Bobo, and Rihana, in that order.





and my red girl, Lila!


----------



## Ace1313 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my brothers Bull Mastiff.  He is not a hog dog but is a great family dog that watches over my 6 month old nephew like a hawk.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 1, 2010)

updated pics of Gauge


----------



## ATLRoach (May 6, 2010)

Here is our Razor's Edge/Old Greyline APBT out of Southern Pride, Seamus. Not a hog dog but will project the heck out of my wife.


----------



## red dragon (May 6, 2010)

ATLRoach said:


> Here is our Razor's Edge/Old Greyline APBT out of Southern Pride, Seamus. Not a hog dog but will project the heck out of my wife.



dude thats a nice dog and has a BIG HEAD on him and dont want to diss your dog but who did his crop? it dont look to good


----------



## Gabby (May 11, 2010)

red dragon said:


> dude thats a nice dog and has a BIG HEAD on him and dont want to diss your dog but who did his crop? it dont look to good



Red Dragon,   What you are seeing here is what we used to call a "battle" crop.  As opposed to Bama0389's dog that has a "show" crop. A lot depends on what the vet is used to giving - and what the owner prefers. Battle crop took the "handles" off the dog - in other words harder for another dog or animal to get a hold on the head and control the dog's movements.  Ever see a dog get a hold of a hog's ear - makes it hard for the hog to move his head around and get to the dog.
Gabby


----------



## red dragon (May 22, 2010)

Gabby said:


> Red Dragon,   What you are seeing here is what we used to call a "battle" crop.  As opposed to Bama0389's dog that has a "show" crop. A lot depends on what the vet is used to giving - and what the owner prefers. Battle crop took the "handles" off the dog - in other words harder for another dog or animal to get a hold on the head and control the dog's movements.  Ever see a dog get a hold of a hog's ear - makes it hard for the hog to move his head around and get to the dog.
> Gabby



thats not a battle the ears are just folding over thats why im asking Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- did it i have seen and have had dogs with battle crops! if it was a battle there would be no pointed end at the top of the bell of the ear!


----------



## bawlingtall (May 22, 2010)

when yo get then croped to late the lay over.


----------



## red dragon (May 22, 2010)

bawlingtall said:


> when yo get then croped to late the lay over.



yea but if you get mole skin and prop them up they stand eventually


----------



## boothy (May 22, 2010)

My man Big Jake.


----------



## bawlingtall (May 22, 2010)

that right that there is a good looking dog. ever breed him??


----------



## BSFR98 (May 26, 2010)

This is Clyde. He's from the Red Devil family.  My wife's dog orginally.  He's 12 now and on arthritis medication.  The sweetest dog ever.  He's our first child!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 27, 2010)

red dragon said:


> dude thats a nice dog and has a BIG HEAD on him and dont want to diss your dog but who did his crop? it dont look to good



Looks good in person. I think they're laid back a bit in the photo.


----------



## davidb1985 (May 27, 2010)

heres another pic of my boy at 9 months


----------



## BSC Libertarian (May 27, 2010)

These two guys lived down the street from us until a few days ago (moved away) and they used to come and play w/ my Lab/Border Collie mix and my Springer. 






Capo (+/- 5 mos)





Miko (+/- 3 mos)





Miko and Gussie (lab x border collie) lovin' on each other. 





LOL - boys will be boys.....

Gussie loved playing with them. I wish they hadn't moved away. So much fun.


----------



## jamrens (May 27, 2010)

just got mine...


----------



## bawlingtall (May 30, 2010)

thats dog right there is going to have a big head on him. lol


----------



## gcpatt (Jun 1, 2010)

*Yard Dog*

Never Tryed to hunt him.


----------



## jamrens (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Florida Curdog (Jun 18, 2010)

Good looking dogs.


----------



## Forkhorn (Jun 19, 2010)

My Olde English Bulldogge, Mojo @ 1yr.


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 20, 2010)

bama0389 said:


> my bully male diesal at 8 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## bama0389 (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks heres a updated pic


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## jamrens (Jun 21, 2010)

updated pic...


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good lookin dogs!


----------



## krgreen (Jun 30, 2010)

smoke n princess


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 1, 2010)

Pure AKC Boxer......hates hogs!  Now 4 yrs old.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 13, 2010)

how can i post  my avertar


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 21, 2010)

ATLRoach said:


> Here is our Razor's Edge/Old Greyline APBT out of Southern Pride, Seamus. Not a hog dog but will project the heck out of my wife.



do you plan to breed him


----------



## Fat Ed (Aug 22, 2010)

*dogs*

good looking dogs


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 27, 2010)

this is drama


----------

